# Can you get the "dot" adjusted on Ping clubs



## jimjoachim (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi there

Just wondering if its possible to get ping clubs adjusted to a different "dot". 
If so who can do it? Pro shop, American Golf??

Cheers


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 29, 2012)

Irons lie can be adjusted although with ping being cast there is less room for movement and greater chance of head fracture, any pro or golf shop with workshop should be able to help.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Oct 29, 2012)

I know the answer is yes and I believe to get it done properly the clubs go back to PING, but I'm sure that one of our older members of the forum will be along soon to confirm how PING do this.


----------



## triple_bogey (Oct 29, 2012)

Any pro shop can send them off. You only pay for carriage which is around Â£25 but the adjustment from Ping is free.


----------



## socky (Oct 29, 2012)

I sent my clubs back via my pro (AG will do it as well) and they adjusted the lie etc and put the correct coloured dot on as well 

Cost about Â£30 for my irons (3-SW)

Quick and simple.


----------



## jimjoachim (Oct 29, 2012)

triple_bogey said:



			Any pro shop can send them off. You only pay for carriage which is around Â£25 but the adjustment from Ping is free.
		
Click to expand...

Even if they are second hand?


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Oct 29, 2012)

Just found this which may help:

[h=3]PING irons and wedges are adjustable[/h]to fit your changing swing for several years. However, certain factors, like the type of metal, its age, and the number of adjustments that have already been performed, will affect the adjustability of your set. The Maximum Lie Angle Adjustability chart (below) displays the normal adjustability by model. However, the Repair Department will determine the actual adjustability of each set on a case-by-case basis.

[TABLE="class: roundCorner, width: 635"]
[TR="bgcolor: transparent"]
[/TR]
[TR="class: top, bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: bg, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"] [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: num2 left, bgcolor: transparent"]KARSTEN I-IV[/TD]
[TD="class: num2 right, bgcolor: transparent"]none[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: hr, bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: bg, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: num2 left, bgcolor: transparent"]EYE[/TD]
[TD="class: num2 right, bgcolor: transparent"]none[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: hr, bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: bg, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: num2 left, bgcolor: transparent"]EYE2 (no dot in cavity toe)[/TD]
[TD="class: num2 right, bgcolor: transparent"]none[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: hr, bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: bg, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: num2 left, bgcolor: transparent"]EYE2 (Copper)[/TD]
[TD="class: num2 right, bgcolor: transparent"]none[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: hr, bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: bg, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: num2 left, bgcolor: transparent"]EYE2 (with dot in cavity toe)[/TD]
[TD="class: num2 right, bgcolor: transparent"]2Â°[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: hr, bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: bg, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: num2 left, bgcolor: transparent"]EYE2+ (built before 1990)[/TD]
[TD="class: num2 right, bgcolor: transparent"]none[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: hr, bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: bg, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: num2 left, bgcolor: transparent"]EYE2+ (built on or after 1990)[/TD]
[TD="class: num2 right, bgcolor: transparent"]2Â°[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: hr, bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: bg, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: num2 left, bgcolor: transparent"]ZING (steel)[/TD]
[TD="class: num2 right, bgcolor: transparent"]none[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: hr, bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: bg, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: num2 left, bgcolor: transparent"]ZING2 (Steel)[/TD]
[TD="class: num2 right, bgcolor: transparent"]4Â°[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: hr, bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: bg, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: num2 left, bgcolor: transparent"]ZING/ZING2 (Copper)[/TD]
[TD="class: num2 right, bgcolor: transparent"]4Â°[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: hr, bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: bg, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: num2 left, bgcolor: transparent"]ISI-S/ISI-K (Steel)[/TD]
[TD="class: num2 right, bgcolor: transparent"]4Â°[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: hr, bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: bg, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: num2 left, bgcolor: transparent"]ISI/ISI-N (Copper/Nickel)[/TD]
[TD="class: num2 right, bgcolor: transparent"]none[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: hr, bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: bg, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: num2 left, bgcolor: transparent"]i3 Series[/TD]
[TD="class: num2 right, bgcolor: transparent"]4Â°[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: hr, bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: bg, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: num2 left, bgcolor: transparent"]i3+ Series[/TD]
[TD="class: num2 right, bgcolor: transparent"]4Â°[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: hr, bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: bg, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: num2 left, bgcolor: transparent"]G2 Series[/TD]
[TD="class: num2 right, bgcolor: transparent"]4Â°[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: hr, bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: bg, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: num2 left, bgcolor: transparent"]S59/S59 Tour[/TD]
[TD="class: num2 right, bgcolor: transparent"]4Â°[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: hr, bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: bg, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: num2 left, bgcolor: transparent"]PING/Tour Wedges[/TD]
[TD="class: num2 right, bgcolor: transparent"]4Â°[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: hr, bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: bg, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: num2 left, bgcolor: transparent"]Black Nickel Tour Wedges[/TD]
[TD="class: num2 right, bgcolor: transparent"]2Â°[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: hr, bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: bg, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: num2 left, bgcolor: transparent"]Rapture[/TD]
[TD="class: num2 right, bgcolor: transparent"]4Â°[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: hr, bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: bg, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="class: num2 left, bgcolor: transparent"]G5[/TD]
[TD="class: num2 right, bgcolor: transparent"]4Â°[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Mungoscorner (Oct 29, 2012)

Ping used to adjust Ping clubs FOC.
The process involves a large hammer and a vice.
The dot is then painted the appropriate colour.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 29, 2012)

Yep.

They give each club a healthy whack with a rubber hammer!

Unsubtle it may be, but it's apparently the 'safest' methos with cast heads. Forged heads are naturally softer and easier/safer to bend (and slowly in a loft/lie/bending machine) though there is a limit as to how far.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 29, 2012)

Again the answer is yes. I don't believe that Ping charge, although your pro will probably charge carriage. There's a little cut out in the hosel in ping irons, this is for the adjustment factor.


----------



## Fish (Oct 30, 2012)

Excellent news and a question I was wanting to know also.

Had my Ping G20's and Tour S wedges (black dot) fitted in January but I know with changes to my set-up over the last few months my lie is now different as I notice the toe of my club sitting up at times at address.  

Will see my Pro tomorrow.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 30, 2012)

My dad drove to Gainsborough to get his adjusted. They did it while he waited.

It only took about an hour, plus he got a range token to use at the Karsten Course driving range just to mae sure he was happy with them.

Excellent service :thup:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 30, 2012)

Gareth said:



			My dad drove to Gainsborough to get his adjusted. They did it while he waited.

It only took about an hour, plus he got a range token to use at the Karsten Course driving range just to mae sure he was happy with them.

Excellent service :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I am up in Lincs in a week or two, I wonder what they could do for my putter?


----------



## bobmac (Oct 30, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			I am up in Lincs in a week or two, I wonder what they could do for my putter?
		
Click to expand...

They could cut 12" off it...................


----------



## One Planer (Oct 30, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			I am up in Lincs in a week or two, I wonder what they could do for my putter?
		
Click to expand...

Pop in, if you get time. My dad was awe struck by the place.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 30, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Pop in, if you get time. My dad was awe struck by the place.
		
Click to expand...

I am not far away, I might just sneak out if the wife goes into Grimsby or across to Hull to go shopping.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a problem that will make or break my relationship with Ping! I'm sending my irons back to them.  

It also doesn't seem like an isolated problem either. Emailed Ping CS last week and didn't exactly receive an encouraging reply. 


http://www.golfwrx.com/forums/topic/693136-ping-s56-quality-issue/


----------



## triple_bogey (Oct 30, 2012)

My i20 PW has been sent back and is getting repaired. From the looks of it, from the same problem. Rest of the clubs are fine.


----------



## Fish (Oct 30, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I have a problem that will make or break my relationship with Ping! I'm sending my irons back to them.  

It also doesn't seem like an isolated problem either. Emailed Ping CS last week and didn't exactly receive an encouraging reply. 


http://www.golfwrx.com/forums/topic/693136-ping-s56-quality-issue/

Click to expand...


OMG, I spotted this on my Tour-S wedges only after about 2 months of having them!  Being new to golf and them being my first set of new clubs I sat there like a dummy for ages attempting to peel it off (only with my finger nail) thinking it was some kind of really hot protection weld-on plastic but gave up quite quickly when I realised it was the edge of the coating.

I've had them 10 months now, can I get these still looked at?


----------



## noble78 (Nov 2, 2012)

Fish said:



			OMG, I spotted this on my Tour-S wedges only after about 2 months of having them!  Being new to golf and them being my first set of new clubs I sat there like a dummy for ages attempting to peel it off (only with my finger nail) thinking it was some kind of really hot protection weld-on plastic but gave up quite quickly when I realised it was the edge of the coating.

I've had them 10 months now, can I get these still looked at?
		
Click to expand...

The same has happened to my tour S wedge as well, i presumed i must have hit a stone or something in a bunker.


----------



## kmdmr1 (Nov 2, 2012)

Gareth said:



			My dad drove to Gainsborough to get his adjusted. They did it while he waited.

It only took about an hour, plus he got a range token to use at the Karsten Course driving range just to mae sure he was happy with them.

Excellent service :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Dont think this can be done anymore,reason being.
When I first purchased my first set of Ping G5s,I made an appointment with Ping Gainsboro direct,to have them altered,
Waiting time was approx 2 months,but we made a day of it and played the course whilst there,(Excellent day out)
when I wanted them altered again,I was told you have to book through your local Ping stockist (or someone who has an account with Ping)
Ping will alter them FOC,but like one previous post you have to pay postage,if you dont want to visit.



fD


----------



## triple_bogey (Nov 7, 2012)

UPDATE:: Instead of repairing my PW, Ping has just given me a brand spanking new one.


----------



## stevench (Nov 7, 2012)

kmdmr1 said:



			Dont think this can be done anymore,reason being.
When I first purchased my first set of Ping G5s,I made an appointment with Ping Gainsboro direct,to have them altered,
Waiting time was approx 2 months,but we made a day of it and played the course whilst there,(Excellent day out)
when I wanted them altered again,I was told you have to book through your local Ping stockist (or someone who has an account with Ping)
Ping will alter them FOC,but like one previous post you have to pay postage,if you dont want to visit.



fD
		
Click to expand...

The club themselves have become quite strict now that they do prefer you to book through your own pro/shop. If you know what lie you require though you can just drop them off direct at the factory for an alteration foc.


----------



## big_matt (Mar 3, 2017)

Just wanted to bump this thread.
Does anyone know if ping still do this foc if you get them sent off by a stockist? Id like to alter the lie on my g30 irons.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Just in case anyone was curious, the wife didn't go shopping without me while I was up. I never got to go...

Just in case you wondered


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2017)

big_matt said:



			Just wanted to bump this thread.
Does anyone know if ping still do this foc if you get them sent off by a stockist? Id like to alter the lie on my g30 irons.
		
Click to expand...

Speak your pro and get them to contact Ping. I thought there was a charge now


----------



## badgermat (Mar 5, 2017)

Just in case the old trope of Pings being tricky to adjust (because they're cast) comes up again, here's how Ping does it at the factory ...

[video=youtube_share;aYn9Yn9XH6o]https://youtu.be/aYn9Yn9XH6o?t=4m13s[/video]

Clearly a highly technical process that can't be attempted without the correct tools. Or a hammer.

bm

Edit to add - skip to 4:13 for adjustment action.


----------

